# Auto showroom occupancy



## Mslacat (Jun 14, 2019)

I have been scratching my head over this today and I want to make sure I am right or if I am looking at something wrong.  I have a client he owns an 6500 sq ft 14 year old building.  Previously a plumber used the building for a 500 sq ft office and the rest as storage.  Basically a S1 with a B incidental use. My client has been approached by a classic used car dealer to rent the space.  The new tenant wants to use the office for his business and the where-house space as a show room for some classic cars some for sale and some or his collection.  He will have more cars available out side. The city is requiring a change of occupancy submit.  The code clearly state "Automobile Showrooms" are a B occupancy.  This would require an up grade to the toilets as well (because of the higher occupancy count) as Mechanical systems (up grade to a B occupancy requirements).  Now if the new tenant were to use the area for auto repair or auto storage, despite these seeming to be a higher threat of fire no change of occupancy would be required.  My mental problem/question the current S1 space is 6,000 sq ft.  Changing that to a B would give us an occupancy of 60 people.  Have the exists but need more toilets.  If you were to park cars in the show room the cars in themselves would take up 3/4 at least of the space.  There is no way in heck you are going to get 60 people stacked in that space w/ the cars.  I designed a furniture store some 15 years ago.  The building official pulled a reduction percentage number out of somewhere  that accounted for the furniture taking up a large percentage of the floor space to give us our final occupancy number.  I never found where he pulled this % number, but it kind of made sense to me and we ended up using it a couple more times.  I have advised my client (building owner) that if the tenant wants to use the current S-1 space that a auto repair or auto storage is fine but for a true auto showroom we will need to upgrade the bathrooms and mechanical systems.  The best and most effective use for this building in its location is for a storage or repair facility with a small office.  So for the long term use of the building I am not sure a change in occupancy (to a B) is really the smart move for my clients,   Am I missing something.  Thoughts?


----------



## RLGA (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm assuming the 2015 IBC is applicable; if not, please provide the correct code.

Even a move from a storage room to a vehicle repair facility would be considered a change of occupancy even though there isn't a change in occupancy group. Refer to the definition for a _change of occupancy_, which states, in part, a "change in application of the requirements of this code." Changing it to a vehicle repair facility will require the application of different parts of the building code.

Regarding the occupant load, the IBC allows the modification of the calculated numbers per the exception to Section 1004.1.2. If the 2018 IBC is applicable, the occupant load factor for business areas has changed to 150 s.f. per occupant, which would put your occupant load at 40, or 20 per sex; thus, requiring only one fixture for each sex. If the 2018 IBC is not adopted, you may be able to use it as justification for a code modification.


----------



## Mslacat (Jun 14, 2019)

I am in Montana we are under the 2012 code (long story) but the 2018 (skipping altogether 2015) should be adopted Jan 1 2020


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2019)

Mslacat said:


> This would require an up grade to the toilets as well (because of the higher occupancy count)



The IEBC should get you out of that unless you raise it by more than 20%....

810.1 Minimum fixtures. Where the occupant load of the
story is increased by more than 20 percent, plumbing fixtures
for the story shall be provided in quantities specified in the
International Plumbing Code based on the increased occupant
load.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2019)

1004.1.2 Areas without fixed seating.
The number of occupants shall be computed at the rate of one occupant per unit of area as prescribed in Table 1004.1.2. For areas without fixed seating, the occupant load shall not be less than that number determined by dividing the floor area under consideration by the occupant load factor assigned to the function of the space as set forth in Table 1004.1.2. Where an intended function is not listed in Table 1004.1.2, the building official shall establish a function based on a listed function that most nearly resembles the intended function.

Exception: Where approved by the building official, the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied space, floor or building is designed, although less than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted to be used in the determination of the design occupant load.

Automobile showrooms are not listed in Table 1004.1.2 so as a BO I would accept the use of the parking garage numbers of 200 per person for the showroom and 100 for the offices.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 17, 2019)

Don't forget the International Mechanical Code, Section 404 Enclosed Parking Garages


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mslacat, Check to see if the IEBC has been adopted? 
Steveray's post for plumbing requirements, there may be additional benefits using the existing building code?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2019)

It is adopted in Montana


----------



## RLGA (Jun 17, 2019)

steveray said:


> The IEBC should get you out of that unless you raise it by more than 20%....
> 
> 810.1 Minimum fixtures. Where the occupant load of the
> story is increased by more than 20 percent, plumbing fixtures
> ...


That is for Level 2 alterations. What the OP is describing is a change of occupancy; thus, IEBC Chapter 10 is applicable, and Section 1010.1 states:

"Where the occupancy of an _existing building_ or part of an _existing building_ is changed such that the new occupancy is subject to increased or different plumbing fixture requirements or to increased water supply requirements in accordance with the _International Plumbing Code_, *the new occupancy shall comply with the intent of the respective International Plumbing Code provisions*."​


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Don't forget the International Mechanical Code, Section 404 Enclosed Parking Garages


The correct IMC section would be Table 403.3 Showrooms/sales since it functions as a showroom sales area and not as a parking garage with multiple vehicles moving in and out of the area at various times through out the day.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 17, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> The correct IMC section would be Table 403.3 Showrooms/sales since it functions as a showroom sales area and not as a parking garage with multiple vehicles moving in and out of the area at various times through out the day.


Thank you, I did not clearly read the original post.


----------

